# Royal New Zealand Navy to replace 2 aging vessels with Littoral Support Ships



## CougarKing (26 Oct 2013)

> New Zealand MND website
> 
> Request for Information (RFI)
> 
> ...



Plus more at Defense News.


----------



## Navy_Pete (27 Oct 2013)

Wow, even the hobbits are going to have a better navy then us...


----------



## Sailorwest (13 Dec 2013)

Better how? They want to consolidate MCM, underwater suvey (route survey), and clearance diving from outdates not purpose built ships, into a common, newer vessel that they tag with the sexy term Littoral. We do all of those things currently. If we re-designed the KIN class as "Littoral support ships", would we be on the edge of modern naval lexicon?


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2013)

Sailorwest said:
			
		

> Better how?


Perhaps by replacing 1989- and 1979-vintage ships with one intended to be delivered mid-2017?  


:dunno:   I'm not a sailor.


----------



## stealthylizard (13 Dec 2013)

In tomorrow's news:

Royal Canadian navy to buy 2 slightly used vessels from New Zealand for a fair price.


----------



## BurnDoctor (13 Dec 2013)

Stealthylizard, THAT is some funny stuff. Well played.


----------

